# Pay,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I just went back to my favorites to look at your pics on making fatties. They are no longer available. Any chance of reposting them? Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I will do it tonite. I changed pic host and can't access from work. Village photo won't allow but 50 pics without payin!  I moved a bunch to Photo Bucket.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks. I'll be makin sausage in Nov. and have to make one of them. Like to have croaked when the pics weren't available.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Here ya go Bro!

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?88978-Fattie-tutorial&p=686333#post686333


----------

